# The grind off!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks, after many months of reading and commenting on grinder threads, with the he said she said opinions that come out of them, I thought it might be time to actually put some grinders to the test and pitch some similar ( used price point ) grinders against each other in a bid to give forum users a little more clarity on decision making when considering purchasing what most of us agree to be the most important purchase for great espresso and that is the right grinder.

Now I want this done from a neutral perspective done by the forum members for the forum members so my first point of call is to see who is interested in taking part.

I have many commercial grinders (all of which cost me less than £250 each) that I am prepared to place side by side and evaluate with the help of some volunteers. I am even willing to provide my Bosco as a bench mark and a gaggia classic as a beginners machine plus a vibbieme domobar as an intermediate.

The object is to test the grinds across the three machines in an endeavour to see which grinders fair best, so the grinder list thus far is as follows

Mazzer super jolly

Mazzer mini

Mazzer royal

Brasilia rr55 od

La cimbali magnum

Elktra mxc

Bezerra bb105

La cimbali 6s

Azkoyen capriccio

I appreciate that this is not an exhaustive list but it is a start and anyone that comes is very welcome to bring there own grinder to see how it matches up ( if they dare ). I have deliberately left out my eureka as it falls outside the £250 max price point. Some of these grinders cost less than 100 but I won't divulge the price of them until the end of the tests.

I appreciate that there are many different variables that people might want to be considered, so my second point of call is to get a list of what the forum members would like the grinders to be evaluated on? I have my own ideas but thought as this is a test for the members then they should have the nut on what they want tested.

I will attempt to get one bean as a common denominator and will have to bribe, co-erse someone into providing something suitable for the tests.

I appreciate that distance will be a factor for some people but the venue will be near Swindon. It would be great to see some of the senior members and most experienced among us including advisors and baristas alike, plus some newer members that could get the opportunity to play with some gear they would not normally get the opportunity to play with.

I envisage the test day to be a little way off as it would be good to set a date that is suitable for most of those that are interested in participating and as my venue is not the biggest in the world I might have to limit the numbers if there is a lot of interest.

So over to the forum give me your thoughts and ideas and let me know who is interested, tcr4x4 has already expressed an interest in taking photos of the event which would be great and highly appreciated.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in! (as long as I can get permission from she who must be obeyed)


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

now this is fantastic!!! Whereabouts are you located?? If I can get there I am in!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What test is to be performed. speed, result in the cup, how easy the grind it to dial in / use ? I guess my grinder cannot be used as it is modifed?

Does sound interesting though and I would love to attend


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

It will be very much date dependent for me as it's probably 90 minutes each way travel on a good day, but I'd be interested in coming. If things fall well Swindon is close enough to Bath and Bristol that I could persuade the wife to come along and have a look around there whilst I'm at "Grinderfest".

Steve.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is the beauty, let the forum decide, ideas first then tie it all together. Why can't your grinder be used, if it cost less than £250 then of course it can! Modified or not. Although the royal I have is a titanium blurred one standard, it could be great to tie together some of the mods that we already have experience of.

The point is to give members a kind reference point that a lot of us never had and simply had to work on hearsay or our favourite coffee hop, or forums like this. I really do not mind what format the tests take or the judging criteria, what about brewed coffee, Mokas, I don't have them but if someone wanted to try an throw them in the mix then that can be valuable too.

If venue is a problem, I don't even mind travelling with the grinders and two of the machines, to make it more accessible to everyone! Provided someone could come p with a venue.........


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the date is on a weekend I could probably bring along a Vario. An Iberital MC2 thrown into the mix would also be good.

If there is a venue charge then let me know as I might be able to part fund this for you.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just had a good chat with Dave,and we both agreed it would be great to also photograph proceedings as a document of the day and also maybe as a learning tool for the forum.

Thinking about it afterwards, it might also be an oppourtunity to do some videos for youtube and the forum.

Im sure there are many others like me that spend all night watching videos of grinder comparisons.

Video isnt my strongpoint, but I do have a decent camcorder and studio lights.

Im in, either way, as its not far for me.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I really wanna come but I'm over two hours away







I think it's a great idea and spoke to Dave on the phone about it last night. For me, the tests would have to include, price, grind consistency, how much maintenance is required to achieve optimum grind, ease of operation, size (footprint), whether it can produce good coffee at three levels beginner (Gaggia Classic), medium (err dunno) and top end (maybe Londonium?/Bosco)


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I bet if we speak to one of the roasters they'd be interested in sponsoring it by providing a bucket full of beans


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am on it and so is glen


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sadly no, the grinder wasnt under 250. Ill still come , sounds fun


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Perhaps this is over-complicating things but it'd be interesting to run it with two coffees - one dark roast, one light - and see how that impacted on grinder choice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Already done as well we want a lush expensive single estate and a cheaper blend to compare adjusting between beans and performance on different beans, great ideas keep them coming


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Pleeeeeeeeeease do the Mignon. Bella Barista do the Mk1 for £249.95!

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinders/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-matt-black-726.html


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone should definitely bring a Porlex!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll be up for it (date depending) as my parents aren't far from Swindon. Sounds like a lot of fun and a lot of learning to be done!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Provided we get a mignon it will be included......


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Im in....not far from me either! (Exeter)









Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep I'll be there date permitting


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks so time for a weekly update on the state of play thus far.

Firstly thanks for all the interest, I really think that this will be a fantastic opportunity to put some great gear through its paces and for forum members to get a chance to meet and greet.

The date has been set for Saturday 18th of may, so get it in your diary, I could do with a revised expressions of interest from forum members that wish t come down, Glen is in so is Tom with the photography, I will get the names in and work out how many people I can easily accommodate on the day.

Reiss at Londinium has very kindly agreed to roast us up something special for the day so that just leaves getting another bean in, any touts or contacts would be greatly appreciated. So far I have had lots of great ideas about test criteria but keep them coming, I intent to post a provisional test sheet about a month before the event, to be firmed up a couple of weeks in advance.

Grinder wise the list I provided will be available ( pending a couple coming back from my painters) plus we will be putting a few home grinders through their paces so for we have the gaggia MDF eureka mignon and Barbara vario in the mix, but still looking for others, if you have something to put in the mix, sub £250 then bring it along, but let me know.

An interesting spin off from this first grind off may well be grind off " ultimate" which will involve getting together a shortlist of top end grinders and evaluating them, but this time straight comparisons on the Bosco and a rancilio class 8 two group, with perhaps a top class barista doing the shots!! (it will give me a chance to put the mythos up against some other top notch grinders







)

So over to the forum again give me your thoughts and ideas and tell me if you want to be here...........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

P.S early thanks to reiss at Londinium and claudette at bella barista for their support.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Pity I'm so far Nirth, sounds like a cracking day. If work permits I could do the drive and maybe pick some folks up on the way from Newcastle. If enough interest to split petrol costs of course, I am part Scottish









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Nirth??? Meant North of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd be really interested but need to check on the date. I have an Anfim Caimano that I haven't had a chance to play with but would be happy to bring along if I still have it. I'm just in the process of deciding whether to change my home setup to focus on brewed coffee, so I might need to sell it to fund any further purchases!

Nick


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The caimans is welcome provided it was less than £250.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

18th may in swindon sounds super to me!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reckon I can make it to.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sadly I'm at a friends wedding that weekend so I'm out. What a shame - I bet you'll have a great time.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck out there guys. I'd love to take part but I'll be in New Forest with the MRS that weekend!

It'll be such a good reference point to see the results! CoffeeChap, thats a lot of money you've spent! I hope you're getting some sort of monetary reward out of all this!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The date in this thread is in correct the new date is 22nd June and no nothing in it for me a all, just the pleasure of seeing the fruit of my labour here is the link to the update!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

In case it hasn't been mentioned, it might be worth noting a "guesstimate" of Kg of wear on each grinder's set of blades if known. I know it's hard to guess sometimes; I can never remember. It does however help to rule out the possibility that one doesn't perform favourably due to excessive wear.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn has already factored in a scaler for wear on burrs, I will try to get new burrs for as many as I can


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool. Shouldn't really be an issue I suppose for those who have had mainly consumer use, but just in case someone turns up with a moth-eaten lump from Starbucks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got new burrs for my Vario for this day

Now that the UK Coffee Events are out of the way for the year I can start to put together the documents for the event.

Keep an eye out for the first draft of the evaluation sheets - based on your suggestions - for comparison of grinders on the day

The timetable for the event will be up by the end of May as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like the vario and mignon will both be on fairly new burrs, none of mine are bad if they are I will be changing the burrs out on them still within the £250 price bracket, all the mazzers have almost new burrs....


----------

